# trouble with pyLoad - python and zfs



## y2s82 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm trying to use pyLoad in a jail made from ezjail in a freebsd 8-stable amd64 box with zfs.
It hangs with errors with regards to interacting with the disk space.  The following is the error:


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./pyLoadCore.py", line 600, in <module>
25.08.2011 01:52:53 INFO      Starting threaded webserver: 10.1.1.102:8000
    pyload_core.start()
  File "./pyLoadCore.py", line 367, in start
    self.log.info(_("Free space: %s") % formatSize(spaceLeft))
  File "/usr/home/pyload/pyload/module/utils.py", line 93, in formatSize
    return "%.2f %s" % (size, sizes[steps])
IndexError: list index out of range
```

I've tested the program on a jail of a system with a similar setup only with i386 and ufs and have worked fine, which leads me to think that the problem is likely with interaction between zfs and python.

Is there a known problem (and hopefully a solution) to situations involving python and zfs?
If so, can someone point it to me?
If not, is there any way getting around this?

pyLoad can be found in 
http://pyload.org

Please let me know if you need more information


----------



## c_geier (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi,
I'm using pyload on FreeBSD 8 stable on zfs without any problems (but not in a jail).
Which version of pyload are you using? I'm using "7ddd8cc04cbc tip".


----------



## y2s82 (Aug 29, 2011)

I've only used the latest release of it.
I've used the same version in a jail in a box of i386 using ufs and that worked, so i thought it'd work in a jail with amd64 using zfs.

I've also installed the following ports on a fresh jail in hopes of running the program (and had worked in one jail and not in the other)


```
ftp/py-curl
security/py-pycrypto
graphics/tesseract
www/py-django
databases/py-sqlite3
graphics/py-imaging
security/py-openssl
```

Please let me know if you need any other information


----------



## c_geier (Aug 30, 2011)

I tried the (current) 0.47 release and it didn't work for me either, but v0.46 does. This is probably a bug the pyload people can solve if you bring it to their attention.


----------



## y2s82 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmmm, the previous version didn't work for me either, but I think I'll give it another try.

I have brought it up to them once before for the previous version and they certainly tried to help but concluded that i should either "fix my system" or use some other system like ubuntu.  :s

I guess i'll try the previous one and give this one another shot.

Which version are you using exactly?

oh, and thanx for everything so far


----------



## c_geier (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi,
I'm using v0.46, as downloadable from their site.
Are you still getting the same error messages? And have you tried it outside of a jail?
cheers


----------



## y2s82 (Sep 1, 2011)

Since the last post, I've tried using the tip, 0.47, and 0.46, and none of the versions seem to work.  I've been trying to keep these programs in jail but it seems that's not going to be very easy   I'll try running it outside of the jail this time.

Do you think I need to install anything special for the interactions between python and zfs?


----------



## y2s82 (Sep 1, 2011)

I tried setting it up outside of the jail but failed in 0.46 and tip.  I wonder if I'm missing a crucial dependency or something


----------



## c_geier (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is a loist of all the py* ports I have installed, some have obviously no connection to pyload (gitosisi, vobject)


```
py26-sqlite3-2.6.7_1                <   needs updating (port has 2.7.2_1)     
py27-curl-7.19.0_1                  =   up-to-date with port
py27-dateutil-1.5                   =   up-to-date with port
py27-gitosis-0.2.20090917           =   up-to-date with port
py27-lxml-2.3                       =   up-to-date with port
py27-pexpect-2.4_1                  =   up-to-date with port
py27-setuptools-0.6c11_1            =   up-to-date with port
py27-sqlite3-2.7.2_1                =   up-to-date with port
py27-urwid-0.9.9.2                  =   up-to-date with port
py27-vobject-0.8.1c_1               =   up-to-date with port
python26-2.6.7                      =   up-to-date with port
python27-2.7.2_1                    =   up-to-date with port
```

You are still getting the same error message?


----------



## y2s82 (Sep 2, 2011)

yeah.  identical message in and out of the jail for the 3 latest versions of pyload.  Maybe I'll try installing python26 as well or something  
Are you using amd64 or i386 for your system?


----------



## c_geier (Sep 5, 2011)

maybe you should give python26 a try, with prior versions of pyload I had success with it


----------

